

How has surveillance impacted cyber security agenda:Hayden, Bamford, PBS, etc - timdiggerm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfJJ5AQ1hIc

======
timdiggerm
I don't think I've heard of Alperovitch before, but Hayden & Bamford made this
worth watching.

